# 2hp outboard for kayak



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

if i get a small outboard....am i still in the club? im thinking 2 outriggers and a small outboard...for quick longer trips..

also considering sail as an extra option. my fisherman 2 has a great transon on the back for an outboard. i dont mind paddling, but im thinking a motor may give me more options...and also adding an outrigger or two.

of course, these things can be taken off pretty quickly if required......but am i going against 'the purists' ?

any views?

.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay buddie i put one on the side of my old arcadia, it was attached to an epoxyed piece of balsa . had to carry 10 kg divers weightt in the other side to balance the yak.

it probably overpowered the yak and i sank it once through carelessness. however it did make going long distances on the flat a breeze.

have enclosed a pic of the structure. the yamaha two attached to a cut up old plastic carving board which worked well

cheers pete


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've got some pics I got off another site of a Tempo with a 2hp on it. Bloke reckoned with no gear on board it would plane quite well, loaded for fishing it struggled to get on the plane.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I wonder if you could fit an outboard down the mirage drive hole...


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

If you have it running first, it should fit in a minute or so


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Feral said:


> If you have it running first, it should fit in a minute or so


That was what I was hoping NOT to do.  I just dont like having a sinking feeling.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

For those interested in an option for Hobies - I can't find a pic to show what it looks like but there is a small business here in Canberra that fits Minn Kota trolling motors into the well Mirage Cassette Plug of Hobie pedal kayaks. In this way the trolling motor can be inserted and locked into the Mirage drive slot. Seems like a nice idea, but it's just another device requiring battery power - whereas the pedals keep going as long as I can!


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Revo said:


> For those interested in an option for Hobies - I can't find a pic to show what it looks like but there is a small business here in Canberra that fits Minn Kota trolling motors into the well Mirage Cassette Plug of Hobie pedal kayaks. In this way the trolling motor can be inserted and locked into the Mirage drive slot. Seems like a nice idea, but it's just another device requiring battery power - whereas the pedals keep going as long as I can!


That is actually a pretty cool idea...[cogs start ticking over in my brain]

Slightly O.T. I know, but is it easy enough to shorten the shaft on a leccy? ie. is it just two wires running up a hollow tube that can all be cut to length?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone on another forum somewhere posted their experiences in cutting leccies down, no probs from memory.


----------

